# Jam at Open Mic Night, Orleans in Newmarket, Ontario



## EilisMD (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello All,

I'm new to the forum, and just learning to play the guitar myself! I wanted to share a part of a session we were at recently. What was cool is that one of the guys was new to the others, and didn't speak English. Yet, the language of guitar and music took over and they all played together like they had known each other forever. An amazing sight to behold - enjoy!!

Guitar Jam at Orleans - YouTube


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2013)

welcome to forum. tnx for the link.
I like how the jammer spoke 'fluent fender'. lol.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey, thats great! Im moving to holland Landing in a couple months so will have to rememebr to check that place out.


----------



## EilisMD (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes, do. Every Tuesday night around 9 pm. 

And I love "fluent fender"!! Describes the unspoken communication exactly!!


----------

